# if it aint broke...



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

But maybe it is.
Here's the plan (which will happen summertime, not now):
So its winter here in montreal and my left front strut creaks (like pulling a straw through the hole in the pastic fast food cup cover) when extending. It only happens when its cold out (today was -20C). I figure in time when money comes around (summer) I'll get a new strut. Not just one, since i'm fixing the front, I may as well do both. 
So i'm pretty sqare on B13 fronts for my B14, and am keeping stock springs all around.
I understand that the newer front strut (AGX unless I hear otherwise) is stiffer than stock so a stiff front vs. rear leads to inherent push (understeer). I imagine this would be exacerbated by throwing a pair of prokits (again only front) onto these struts (since it makes sense to do springs too when the whole assembly is off the car anyway). 
Is this completely ludicrous. The shock is a definate, but the springs should stay stock all round? I will have the strut at a soft setting to keep things relatively balanced. But is that even not enough? Or shoudl I just stay safe with the strut. 
Touching the rear is not an option for two reasons, money and ride sacrifice.

Seth


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i have no clue on any of yer questions sorry. 

i know this is way off topic but... is it pretty expensive to live in miami? i considering moving south to florida but i hear it is a real kick in the wallet for appartments etc... i was leaning more towards tampa, and bradenton, or maybe sarasota. i went to the Bolletieri Sports Academy in Bradenton for a while and i want to move back. any info would be great.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
Off topic, but Miami Beach is pricey. Same for Bal Harbour and Boca Raton and coconut grogev ans well as bits and pieces of south florida. Aventura may be high, but Miami proper and north miami plus the other bits of south florida are not as bad.

Seth

P.S. The main topic, does AGX and prokits on the FRONT ONLY really mess badly with handleing, or should I just stick with AGX and stock shocksin front (stock rear).


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

id say go for the agx's and prokits. with the adjustability of the agx's i think u would be ok.



sethwas said:


> *
> Touching the rear is not an option for two reasons, money and ride sacrifice. Seth *


well i have a couple of tok's u can buy off me cheap as hell. well i have three but the left front is messed up so i dont have the whole set. i have right front and both rears. they ride really good. i just didnt like the fact that i could adjust them or put some coilovers on them. they were damn good paired up with prokits that i had. 

i know its not the best to pair up two diff. kinds of strut. but if u are interested in the two rears or all 3 then let me know (also posted in the classifieds)


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I would not recommend upgrading to AGX up front without doing same in rear, especially with stiffer front springs. Understeer will be terminal.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
That's what I figured, except whats the problem wiht stiff springs and a soft strut in front with stock rear. All 4 is prohibitively expensive and comes at a ride penalty.

Seth


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ok so correct me if im wrong::: u want kyb's and prokit up front and stock springs and struts on the rear?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
As assinine as it sounds - yes.

Seth


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

does eibach sell prokits only for the front? i thought it came together(front and rear). if this is the case, if yer ride sucks with agx and prokit front and stock rear, then u could just throw the prokits on the back. might help a bit. i dont know im just thinkin of ways to make this work.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You know what. Forget it. Either I'll leave it and replace the struts with GR-2's (since they basically replace stock).
Unless of course i can scrounge up:
(all approximate)
Tein S = $180
Motiv. mounts = $110
Koni bstops = $60
AGX = $270
---
$630

Seth


----------

